# Shavers Next Money Pit!



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Right then Im in need of a little help please. I know theres alot of threads floating about but not too many regarding the company i want to buy from.

Im looking for some help with getting a new safety razor. I know very little but would love a little help from you guys.

Im going to be buying it from the below site:

http://www.theenglishshavingcompany...i/@cTraditional safety & double edge [email protected]

Whats peoples thoughts? Is there any that are better than others?

Thanks

PaulN


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Same place i got my razor from, good co and prices . 

I use connaught or fleabay for blades dependant on what blade brand/type i am afrer.


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like connaught, got nearly everything from there there good for blades especially.

Badger and Blade is by far the best source of information.
http://badgerandblade.com/


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Nickos said:


> Same place i got my razor from, good co and prices .
> 
> I use connaught or fleabay for blades dependant on what blade brand/type i am afrer.


Thanks,

Is there any dos and donts i like the look of this one...










http://www.theenglishshavingcompany... double edge [email protected] Jagger|0|user||14|

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Firstly dont just buy a razor based on looks alone, you need to know how aggresive it is, start with a failry neutral or mild razor it will give better shaves as you get used to them.

Read this first and some of the other topics in the faq.
http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/index.php/Getting_started_wetshaving


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

robj20 said:


> Firstly dont just buy a razor based on looks alone, you need to know how aggresive it is, start with a failry neutral or mild razor it will give better shaves as you get used to them.
> 
> Read this first and some of the other topics in the faq.
> http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/index.php/Getting_started_wetshaving


I've been pondering a wee while what razor to get and still none the wiser.
I bought one of these:
http://www.boots.com/en/Boots-Razor-Double-Edge-Razor-with-5-Blades_12442/
just to see if I was happy with a de razor (which I certainly am) but now you mention aggressiveness (I've no idea where the above is but at a guess I'd say mild) I'm back to square one!


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

Here is a good chart for some of the most popular DE Razors.
Virtually the bigger the gap between the blade and the razor the more aggresive the razor. Trial and error to get the perfect one unless you get an adjustable, which is what im going to get next.

http://wiki.badgerandblade.com/index.php/Double-Edged_Safety_Razors_Ranked_by_Aggressiveness


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

I Love my Edwin Jager DE89L, far better than the Merkur 34c i had previously!


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

That one you are interested in is the Muhle R89 head, and also the same as the Edwin Jagger DE89. I have the muhle version and I think It would make an excellent first razor as its not too aggressive, but can certinly get the job done when you have your technique sorted. If you have a few areas that need a bit more agression you can undo the handle a quarter turn.

EDIT: To the person that brought the boots one, dont be too put off if it doesnt feel too good. The Boots (and the plastic Wilkinson DE) might give you a taster of DE shaving, but its not the whole experience of using a proper razor. Its like thinking you want to learn to drive, but to see what its like you get a pedel car. It looks like your driving...but you aint really, if you get what I mean.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have taken a little time to get used to my Merkur 39c but now that I have my technique sorted with it I am getting some really good shaves with it.

http://connaughtshaving.com/merkur39c.html


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

Also, dont forget that blades can make a huuuuge difference to the quality and comfort of a shave. Its best to get a sample pack and try a few types...

http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

PaulGTI said:


> That one you are interested in is the Muhle R89 head, and also the same as the Edwin Jagger DE89. I have the muhle version and I think It would make an excellent first razor as its not too aggressive, but can certinly get the job done when you have your technique sorted. If you have a few areas that need a bit more agression you can undo the handle a quarter turn.
> 
> EDIT: To the person that brought the boots one, dont be too put off if it doesnt feel too good. The Boots (and the plastic Wilkinson DE) might give you a taster of DE shaving, but its not the whole experience of using a proper razor. Its like thinking you want to learn to drive, but to see what its like you get a pedel car. It looks like your driving...but you aint really, if you get what I mean.


Thanks for that, I was lead to believe this is a new head design? I do think its used on 2 brands though.

I went for it and ordered just about everything i need. They suggested the preshave was a big part also got best badger shaving brush....

Whats this about turning the handle? I thought it was non adjustable?

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Thanks for that, I was lead to believe this is a new head design? I do think its used on 2 brands though.
> 
> I went for it and ordered just about everything i need. They suggested the preshave was a big part also got best badger shaving brush....
> 
> ...


You unscrew the handle to change the blades. Loosening it means you will get a bigger gap between blade and razor head.


----------



## PaulGTI (Oct 21, 2006)

PaulN said:


> I was lead to believe this is a new head design? I do think its used on 2 brands though.


It was new about this time last year, before that I think they shared a head made by Pinsel, but Im not 100% on that



PaulN said:


> They suggested the preshave was a big part also got best badger shaving brush....


Pre-shave is a big part, especially for the first few weeks. For the first few times I would recommend haveing a hot shower then getting straight to the shave as soon as you get out. There is loads of infor about this in the shaving thread on here, and many forums. A badger brush is a good choice.



PaulN said:


> Whats this about turning the handle? I thought it was non adjustable?


As Shug says, it just exposes a little more blade, but dont over-undo it!

Dont try too hard for a really smooth shave for your first few tries, take it really easy. Its a new technique you have to learn and once you have it will be better than any cartridge blade system, but you have to respect that its still a very sharp blade that has less safety than the mach 3 & fusion type blades.

As always, lots of advice here...

http://www.youtube.com/user/mantic59

Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Muhle R106 which has the same head and it gives a very smooth shave after a little bit of practice


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

UpDate!

Well Got the kit pre christmas but the wife decided to get me it for a gift so unwrapped on christmas day.



















Have used it 3 times now first good, second bad (Just too many passes) ..... third Very good (WG, XG & AG) lol It I guess like anything its the prep which im now happy with.

Like mentioned in another thread, not sure if i really need a proper shaving cream cup as im fine with an everyday cup for foaming up.

Anyway, My Saturday morning are a bliss with shaving and coffee making now lol

Cheers

Paul(Tart)N


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

^^ Looks nice...

I would not use the englishshavingcompany personally, I had a very bad experience with them, and will not return...

I have just ordered this little gem today:

http://www.gentlemans-shop.com/acatalog/Merkur_Futur_4_Piece_Shaving_Set_with_Bowl_750.html#a2253

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks good... :argie:

To be fair the service was really great with them, i will defo use them again for sure.

Without opening old wounds what happened? Maybe best to PM....

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Do these offer a substantially better shave? I've toyed with the idea of getting one myself.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Looks good... :argie:
> 
> To be fair the service was really great with them, i will defo use them again for sure.
> 
> ...


It's OK, I'm over it! 

I ordered quite a few items from them at the start of my shaving trip into straight and safety razors...

The order was late, it was wrong and the item was of poor quality and could not be used by a beginner, which I made it perfectly clear I was when I had asked for their advice...

I received an abusing, and pedantic email back from them, basically saying that it was my own fault for using them and following their advice...

Ever since then, I have used the gentleman's shop, who have never messed anything up for me.

:thumb:



thehogester said:


> Do these offer a substantially better shave? I've toyed with the idea of getting one myself.


Yes they do, IMO... but watch, it's very much a slippy slope, just like detailing!!!! :doublesho

:thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Yes they do, IMO... but watch, it's very much a slippy slope, just like detailing!!!! :doublesho
> 
> :thumb:


Im not going to buy another razor!!!!!!!! Maybe blades but thats it... you watch.:newbie:


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> ^^ Looks nice...
> 
> I would not use the englishshavingcompany personally, I had a very bad experience with them, and will not return...
> 
> ...


Hope you signed up for Quidco as The Gentleman's Shop offer a 10% cashback on all goods - that's why I buy from them :thumb:


----------

